# Anybody shot a 58" Big Jim Buffalo?



## Rix56 (Oct 31, 2013)

Been wanting a Big Jim Buffalo and wanted a short longbow(oxymoron) and found a 58" buffalo on another sight.  I Like the way it looked and at a price I didn't think I could pass on.  So, I'm now the proud new owner of a Tulip wood 58" buffalo.  At 27" draw how should the buffalo compare to a 58" thunder child?


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 31, 2013)

I have never shot any of his bows that didn't shoot good!! Call him up, he will be  glad to answer any questions you have about the bow. Super nice guy! he also will be able to sell you anything you will need to shoot traditional. 
Big Jim Babcock
229-344-6617


----------



## BigJim Bow (Oct 31, 2013)

The 58" buffalo is for short draw folks up to about 27"s. The 58" Thunderchild is for long draw folks up to about 32"s 

Thanks, bigjim


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 1, 2013)

Well there you go, straight from the horse's mouth, I mean Big Jim's mouth. I can see just Big Jim picking up like that deer in his picture and shaking the fool at me.mike


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 1, 2013)

Big Jim, thanks for the info.  Curious about the difference in performance between Buffalo and Thunder Child, if pulling 27" and bows were both 58" and same weight, which would perform better.  I'm thinking pushing a bow near its max would be more efficient than under drawing a bow designed for longer draw length even if both were spined at same weight for 27"?  My bow is marked 49 at 28", what would be the max safe draw length or will it just hit a wall before it pushes it to far?


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 1, 2013)

I shoot a big Jim thunderchild 48@28.   It's 54 inches long.   I draw 27 inches.    I have no complaints with the bow and have been shooting it 3 plus years.   Many people have shot it through the years.   Some folks with a 30 inch draw and were impressed with it.   I would buy another one just like it if something happened to it.  After I quit crying of course.   Then I would order a new one.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, Rix56, there is absolutely a max draw length on any longbow or recurve. There is no wall to stop you from pulling it in to pieces. That being said, you should feel like you are over drawing it once you get to that danger zone. 
A bow over drawn occasionally is not near as likely to fail as one spending it's entire life being over drawn.

The 58" Buffalo will certainly perform better at 27"s than the 58" thunder child. 
The 54" Thunderchild should hold it's own with the 58" Buffalo at 27"s. 
Thanks, bigjim.....Not to worry Mike, I only toss animals around when necessary.


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks Big Jim, can't wait for the bow to arrive, if it shoots half as good as everyone says it will be awesome.


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry can only load one picture at a time.  Big Jim can you tell me what the lame are and the riser woods?


----------



## redneckacorn (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got a 60" buffalo and I draw it to 29.5" with no problems. Except it shoots much better than I do, lol. You won't be disappointed with Big Jims bows I promise. Mine is the most beautiful of all, but yours is a close second. I'm wanting one of those thunderchilds real bad too. That beavertail grip is awesome, I gotta get one of those.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got a 58" buffalo, 48@28. I love it. I draw about 28" or so. It is super smooth and very "pointy"... and it has excellent cast, even with heavy arrows. I don't hunt with it because i don't want to scratch it up.


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 4, 2013)

Got my buffalo in the mail today, she's a beaut.  Tulipwood veneers with tulipwood/purpleheart riser,  mint condition, brilliant grain with lots of red tints, absolutely beautiful bow.  The lams are action boo, tulipwood veneer with a red and a black lam, anybody know what the 2 color lams are?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll be ordering mine next year......


----------



## ALwoodsman (Nov 6, 2013)

Those are excellent bows.  And a whole lot prettier that the guy that makes them!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a good lookin bow. Can you post some more pics of it?


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 7, 2013)

Another picture of my bow.


----------

